# I know this is a long shot but I'll try anyway...



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 4, 2008)

So does anyone here do calligraphy? I'm a calligrapher myself but it needs to be re-refined to be considered passable and even then, I do not know about illumination or some of the more advanced areas of this uncommon art. The most my skills approach currently are just this.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1054239/


----------



## coffinberry (Feb 4, 2008)

you need more thin-ness to your lines... also watch spacing!


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm...somewhat of a calligrapher, in that I write words real fancy-like on my own time.   I haven't uploaded any in a while, actually.

Old
Still old (was still figuring out the pen tool lawl)
Not quite as old
Not as old
Forgotten-about WIP that I should continue

My latest ones have been more intricate, but they're just sketches at the moment.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 5, 2008)

What do you means thinness to the lines? And I do know I have to watch spacing. When I first started I did rather well but lack of practice ruined that. I hope to improve again, though. 

And that kind of calligraphy is the kind that I don't have the knowledge nor the money to do. Illumination, I mean.


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> And that kind of calligraphy is the kind that I don't have the knowledge nor the money to do. Illumination, I mean.



You don't need knowledge or money. Just find the flow. 

/Mine's kinda like odd-abstract-modern illumination, or something.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 6, 2008)

So what did you use for that, anyway?


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2008)

Pencil sketching and then eventually a semi-legal copy of Photoshop to make it smooth and colorful.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 8, 2008)

So you used pencil to  draw the letter forms and then a computer program?


----------

